# October Arkansas Trout trip



## netboy (Dec 12, 2006)

We spent the month of October at our house in north Arkansas. We fished the Spring, Norfork, White and Eleven Point rivers. Fishing was great with good numbers of decent sized trout but no real monsters. Weather was perfect and the fall colors were beautiful. Hot flies were the usual; midges and scuds on the Norfork and White and eggs and woolly buggers on the Spring and Eleven Point.

Here are some pictures...

Eleven Point river rainbow









Couple of deer munching on watercress on the Eleven Point









Norfork brown









Spring river rainbow









Another Eleven Point rainbow









Spring river


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

Beautiful trout. Looks like you enjoyed some nice fall weather too.


----------



## netboy (Dec 12, 2006)

Bruce J said:


> Beautiful trout. Looks like you enjoyed some nice fall weather too.


We had quite a few mornings with temps in the mid thirties. Really nice.


----------

